# Opening Snapper Day was all HYPE!!!!



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I was invited to go fishing with Mike (Getin2it), Jeff (HardCoreHare) and Shane to go in search off the elusive and almost extinct Red Snapper. I have never been out on opening day so I didn't know what to expect. I asked the question on the forum yesterday and it seemed like it would be crazy wild today, it sounded like it would be comparable to shopping the day after Thanksgiving. I was afraid that there would be no parking places at the boat ramps if you got there after 8:00 am. I was going to meet up with Mike around 6am and I knew he was coming down scenic hyw, so I scouted out 17th ave ramp to see if there was spots thinking that Navy Point would to packed, 17th was completly empty, nobody!!!, Mike calls my cell phone at 6am and said that he was already at Navy Pointso I turned west and started heading that way. I cross the bridge on sunset ave going to Navy Point and I looked to the left at the parking lot and just about crapped my pants. I could not believe that at 6:20am, the parking was completely empty, nada, zilch, zero!!!!! - except for Mike's truck. We had to wait for Jeff to get off work and he didn't arrive until after 7:30am. Only two other boats put in since the hour waiting on Jeff. The temperature was cold and the wind was blowing hard from the northeast. It really wasn't great conditions in the bay, but we were going to make the best of it. The waves weren't bad going thru the pass because of the NE winds, but then trying to head SE the waves were 2ft but really sloppy, the winds had them stacked upwith whitecaps. It pays to know the wind direction when deciding where to place yourself in the boat for the ride out because I sat on the starboard side behind the leaning post seat. I stayed dry and everyone else took a shower. We went about 5 of 6 miles out, and the dropped the buoy on some natural bottom gpsnumber (Mike's fish finder didn't come on when we left the dock) We were fishing blind with just the Gps coordinates. Thanks to Jeff for keeping the boat on the buoy marker. Our first blind drop produced immediatly, endangered snappers!!!!!, Two of us were limited out in our first two drops, and all 4 of us were limited out in less than an hour. It would have been quicker, but with no fish finder/bottom machine it made it more challenging. (Everyone should try that,turn off your fishfinder and fish blind) That will test the confidence of your numbers!!! Anchors will be a thing of the past, there is no need to anchor because most people will be done fishing after 5 minutes. After limiting out we stopped back in the bay and caught several Sheepshead, once the bite slowed we decided to eat lunch at Peg Leg's and call it a day. When we got back to the ramp we werethere wereno more that 5 other boat trailers parked. Thanks Mike,Jeffand Shane, I had a great time and it was great fishing with new friends. Hope to do it again soon!!! 










My 4yr old son Brandon (B-Dawg) likes getting in the on action.




























These Sheepshead sure do have purdy teeth!!!!!










Beware, eating raw oyster shells and crustations may give you gingivitis!!!!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and great pics. That boy is happy and this why we love to fish. It is obvious that fish is local because in Arkansas there is nothing that has all of its teeth.:clap


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

It would have been different if the limit were still 4 fish, gas was $1.50/gal,and the water was calm. In the past, it has been like the mall on black Friday. There were many discussions about running on or being run-on by other boaters, secret spots, and leaving just after midnight. It doesn't feel the same, but I am still looking forward to catching the fabled Red Snapper. I hope you did not catch the last ones.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet jon Gone Fishin!!!:toast

Looks like yer son is happy as heck holdin em!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

With gas nearly four dollars at the marinas and a two fish limit it is not surprising people didn't get too excited about going. that was good headwork on your part to mix the sheeps in with the snapper!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Thanks !!!!!!! I now have the first teeth picture as a screen saver.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I liked the screensaver idea. It would also be funny to do a cut n paste of the teeth on someone you know.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you think the crowd will be like on Saturday?


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the pix! Congrats to you and the young gentleman for a nice catch. :clap


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the great report and esp. the pic's of your son. Too bad he doesn't seem to be enjoying himself!!! Love to get the young ones "hooked " early & you have a fishing partner for life! Congrat's on your success with the "rare & endangered" ARS & the sheep's.


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report! Sounds like fun


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Its always a treat to take a youngster fishing like that. You know he had more fun than you. haha. Nice catch! Love the pics


----------



## mtk187 (Feb 28, 2008)

I believed everything you said up until you mentioned waiting on Jeff to get off work. Maybe if you had said "waiting on Jeff to get out of the place where he was and other people work" I would have been all over it. Just playing Jeff....that is what you get for taking Trash Sunday fishing with you on Wednesday. Unlike his reputation on the job, I hear he actually got out of a chair to do something while fishing....imagine that!


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

That therzz a nice mess of fish and a great report:bowdown

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

If you don't need those teeth my brother in law could use them!


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

I here trash sunday is a pretty good guy, i'm sure he did his part wed. someones got to drink the beer. Also heardwork doesn't bother him,he can take a nap right beside it.


----------

